# Key Posts



## Marion

DVDs
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=91420[/URL 

DVD – regions explained
DVD Recorders - Best Buys
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=5838 


Bang and Olufsen sound system
LCD or Plasma
Recycling Mobile Phones and cartridges for charity
Unlocking Nokia Phones
Cloning a Sim Card


----------



## DB74

Hi Marion

The link for recycling mobile phones is incorrect

I haven't checked any of the others


----------

